# 1*ed a rider for the first time.



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm fixin' to blather on. So if you don't want to read it, don't read it. Move along.

Second time I picked him up. Both times, in a big hurry to get to work. Both times, he didn't like the route I took. But it got worse yesterday!

We started on the same route I had taken before. But, of course, we weren't making much progress because it was 5:30 PM. He begins to panic about being late. So about 1/4 of the way there, he tells me to take this side street to get over to the route he originally wanted to take.

So I take that street which is about 1/2 mile long over to the other major street. Took a while to get on the street because we are then looking at turning left to get on the street and no traffic light to help us. Finally get on the street and we're barely moving. Same as on the previous street.

So he tells me to head back to the original street using the side street he chose. Only this time, it's not a straight shot. So we have to weather a few stop signs and turns in order to get there. Once we get to the main thoroughfare, he begins trying to get me to aggressively cut into traffic. It would have been dangerous to do so, so I told him, "Look, I'm totally getting the impression that you're going to 1* me for this ride so I'm *this* close to putting you out right here."

That had a bit of a calming effect on him. He was still all amped up and annoying, though. He got to work a few minutes late.

This gig doesn't pay enough to put up with that schidt, so he got 1*.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Yea I would probably just request not to get him again (I had thought that a low rating does that automatically, but there seems to be some confusion about that). I can understand where he's coming from- a lot of places will discipline you if you're even a few minutes late, like call center jobs. But yea if he's taking an Uber he needs to allow time, and some more if it's rush hour.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

freediverdude said:


> Yea I would probably just request not to get him again (I had thought that a low rating does that automatically, but there seems to be some confusion about that). I can understand where he's coming from- a lot of places will discipline you if you're even a few minutes late, like call center jobs. But yea if he's taking an Uber he needs to allow time, and some more if it's rush hour.


Not our problem. If you're habitually late order the damn ride earlier. I'm tired of people being being late and assuming it's our fault. Nope and nope!


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

These damn pax are getting worse by the day.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Kind of made you feel a little better that he was late right?


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Kind of made you feel a little better that he was late right?


I was indifferent to that.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

DrivingZiggy said:


> I was indifferent to that.


Ya I would have been too. But that is just acting stupid on the rider part and he probably would have been on time if just stayed on his original course.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

A T said:


> These damn pax are getting worse by the day.


If there were enough UberEats we should just do that and forget the pax, lol.


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

freediverdude said:


> If there were enough UberEats we should just do that and forget the pax, lol.


Door Dash


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

I totally agree that he should have planned his time better but would have been pissed too if you didn't take the route I wanted as a PAX.


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Not our problem. If you're habitually late order the damn ride earlier. I'm tired of people being being late and assuming it's our fault. Nope and nope!


I had a couple leave their front door with luggage. It's 8:00 a.m. on a MONDAY morning. I asked if they're going to our local airport and they said "No. LAX."

When's your flight?
10:45, we're flying international.

Google reports a 2.5 hour commute time.

Oh, well.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Wow, I bet they had a long day.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

DrivingZiggy said:


> I'm fixin' to blather on. So if you don't want to read it, don't read it. Move along.
> 
> Second time I picked him up. Both times, in a big hurry to get to work. Both times, he didn't like the route I took. But it got worse yesterday!
> 
> ...


Next time say ,,Martha I'm comin to yah !! It's a big one !! I'm having a heart attack ,you need to get out now I have to get to the hospital , stop car kick pax out ..when pax complains say you were having a heart attack and needed to get to the hospital asap....works for me everytime in chicago..


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

crazytown said:


> Next time say ,,Martha I'm comin to yah !! It's a big one !!


Actually, it's "Elizabeth, I'm coming to ya!"


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

SoiCowboy said:


> Actually, it's "Elizabeth, I'm coming to ya!"


Ohhh yeah ...it's been awhile since I've seen Sanford and son..but it still works with Martha..lol


----------

